# Insulin.How many people doing over 20iu



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi guys.
New to this board.Found some good reads here though.
I'm 5.9" 76 kg and i've been juicing for years.I have a couple of years of  experience on insulin.
Right now i'm on 12 iu pwo on workout days only and i'm thinking of doing it twice a day upping the total slin dose to approximately 20 ius
I was wondering how many good bros here are over the 20 mark.
Input from the legit experienced would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

What type a slin are you doing ?


----------



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm doing  Actrapid which is similar to Humulin R.
I've tried Humalog in the past but found this longer acting one more beneficial in putting on mass.
I do want to try Humalog again soon,this time twice a day pwo/


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2014)

I also like the longer acting one but have never went that high.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've gone 20ius pre/wo and didn't feel it did more for me than 15ius did... For me 15 is the sweet spot.. But I do know a few guys who are using 50-60 ius per day... Not sure how they do it though


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2014)

Personal preference, but try humalog post and novolin r / humalin R pre w/o. This was the best combo for me as it allows you to take advantage of intra workout carbs and proteins as well as post from the log.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2014)

20 iu humalog pre-workout.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok meow.. I guess it has to depend how one lives a daily life and how slin sensitive a person is because the R always had me at the edge of hypo too long and lathargic while trying to work so I opt for the Log just so I can slam and gain and be in control of it.. 20iu as like Grim .
Also with R if your diet is not spot on u can be chubby in no time .. imo. Thks brutha


----------



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

I do gain some fat from the Actrapid however being the calorie deprived person that i am due to a poor digestive system,I tend to lose the fat quickly when I come off.
Could try Atom Ant's protocol.
However i forsee a problem for me as I'm not able to take protein powders.One scoop of a protein powder taken at any time upsets my stomach and halfway shuts it down.And this is why I stopped slinning pre-workout and stuck to post workut so I could just eat real food.
I order to do it pre-workout I would probably need EAAs,and I would have to import from the States.I would have to sell my underwear to do that!


----------



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

I was also thinking of a way of doing it where I do the long acting slin early morning post workout and then have another workout at 4ish followed by Humalog.That might be easier to than doing the long acting twice in a day.
Either way,when the gains cease to happen,I would need to up the dose and get creative.
I just needed to confirm that I was'nt the only fool who's been considering 20 and up.
Thanks for the input bros,and more ideas are totally welcome.


----------



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok meow.. I guess it has to depend how one lives a daily life and how slin sensitive a person is because the R always had me at the edge of hypo too long and lathargic while trying to work so I opt for the Log just so I can slam and gain and be in control of it.. 20iu as like Grim .
> Also with R if your diet is not spot on u can be chubby in no time .. imo. Thks brutha




Doing 10 ius of the Log in the morning post workout and then another 10 ius in the evening post workout is also high on my agenda.
I'm highly slin sensitive i think since i go hypo a lot.But I  have a laid back lifestyle that gives me a lot of time to plan my meals.
The only reason I'm inclined towards post workout shots is because the protein shakes jam up my gastrointestinal system.
Thanks Bro


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2014)

meowcat said:


> I do gain some fat from the Actrapid however being the calorie deprived person that i am due to a poor digestive system,I tend to lose the fat quickly when I come off.
> Could try Atom Ant's protocol.
> However i forsee a problem for me as I'm not able to take protein powders.One scoop of a protein powder taken at any time upsets my stomach and halfway shuts it down.And this is why I stopped slinning pre-workout and stuck to post workut so I could just eat real food.
> I order to do it pre-workout I would probably need EAAs,and I would have to import from the States.I would have to sell my underwear to do that!



Why would protein powders matter?   Yes, you want to drive amino acids into your muscles, but you need carbs to not go hypo.... Drink some dextrose or a high molecular weight carb (branched cyclic dextrins, karboload, karbolyn, waxy maize...)... Adding some form of an amino acid mix would benefit you (you have to be able to find BCAAs or something) but the carbs are what are going to prevent you from going hypo


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, do the slin pre workout, feed yourself ample carbs and aminos during the window and that's that.


----------



## meowcat (Mar 3, 2014)

I do  BCAAs intra-workout anyway.And Highly Branched Dextrins too.
From Protocols I've read about in he past such as Mutant's pre-workout protocol,I was under the impression that one needs to drive amino acids along with carbs Intra-workout so I always thought about Whey Hydrolysate.Tried it too intra-workout and GI system went for a toss and the entire slin protocol became counterproductive..
I did'nt think BCAAs would be adequate .
I could try pre-workout with BCAAs since it's the only thing available where I am as far as amino acids are concerned(Besides the Whey powders).
And Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrins intra-workout.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

meowcat said:


> I do  BCAAs intra-workout anyway.And Highly Branched Dextrins too.
> From Protocols I've read about in he past such as Mutant's pre-workout protocol,I was under the impression that one needs to drive amino acids along with carbs Intra-workout so I always thought about Whey Hydrolysate.Tried it too intra-workout and GI system went for a toss and the entire slin protocol became counterproductive..
> I did'nt think BCAAs would be adequate .
> I could try pre-workout with BCAAs since it's the only thing available where I am as far as amino acids are concerned(Besides the Whey powders).
> And Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrins intra-workout.



BCAAs will stimulate protein synthesis and increase blood amino acid levels if there are already amino acids present from previous meals (e.g. you are not training in a fasted state and trying to stimulate protein synthesis with BCAAs alone).

Whey hydrolysate with carbs and BCAAs prew/o then carbs with BCAAs intra and Carbs with Whey hydrolysate post. This should reduce GI discomfort and allow you to take advantage of a pre and post w/o protocol


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 5, 2014)

20iu pre 10iu post (2.5hr spread)
Hum-R


----------



## meowcat (Mar 7, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> 20iu pre 10iu post (2.5hr spread)
> Hum-R



Nice.And what's your diet like.
Do you need to  take any simple sugars or juices to maintain this slin dose.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

I get 50carbs pre workout at the time of shot.  This is 25 Glycofuse and a mix that's in Hyper Shock rage.  

Intra is 3 scoops glycofuse.  I usually finish that last bit off as I leave the gym (2.5 hrs after first shot).  Take 2nd shot 10iu in car.  

When I get home I have Allmax gainer shake and 30min later a meal with some hearty slow carbs.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 8, 2014)

Basic $2 a lb corn sugar made In homebrew beermaking is a very inexpensive pure glucose you can weigh and add to a interim beverage or super cocktail.. if u need 2lb I sell it by the name  ib superjax for 32 $..  place orders quick..my wallets empty..


----------

